#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Troubles with RAPIDSHARE !!!

## mohamedellejmi

People,



Please be informed that MANY countries have restricted access to RAPIDSHARE and I noticed that almost all the links given for Engineering Software are on RAPIDSHARE...

I kindly ask everyone on this forum to make the effort of sharing the downloaded software on other file sharing sites.

Let's make the difference on this forum and let's help each other.

God Bless you all

MohamedSee More: Troubles with RAPIDSHARE !!!

----------


## amannan

Dear All,

I also strongly recommend to use zshare or megaupload.

----------


## Nasir

Dear Muhamad,

I totally agree with you.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] can also be used.

Best regards,

Nasir

----------


## sharmeen

Yes Sir I am fully agree with your kind suggesation. it's better that all members upload in resume supported site,like **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] etc so one can easily access it through download manager.
Thankyou

----------


## d_boja

i too agree. i prefer 4shared.com

----------


## uttarasachin

I find that download / upload speed offered by 4shared is restricted as compared to mihd etc
I prefer mihd

CAN we collect tips-and-tricks from all our members about downloading from rapidshared in this foum ? It puts restrictions of download limit based on IP address too.

----------


## 001

thanks

----------


## mansur415

Dear friend,
There is a trick that 100% should work.
After downloading if you receive that message that you have to wait for so many minutes for the next downloading, than doe this:
Plug out the seeker of internet en wait three seconds and again plug in to take internet connection.
That is it; go on wit downloading, you are with a new IP for Rapid share.

----------


## amannan

Dear Please note that this trick works if your ip address chagned automatically but the one who are assigned standalone ip address what about them.

----------


## mansur415

Dear Sir,
I cant give a complete answer hereabout or acutely the IP address is 
necessary to be changed.
I guess that is depending on the entry time of an IP of an account.
The counter of rapidshare start again to count as a new entry,Best 
regards

----------


## adarshjaiswal

I am facing such a problem even after disconnecting internet from my datacard connection it displays a note that other download is in progress so wait for the download to complete. Please give me a solution. Hope to hear good news...

----------

